# Is this walnut or mahogany?



## GAF (Nov 4, 2012)

I am refinishing an old desk that I was convinced was walnut veneer on top simply based on the brown color of the wood after I had stripped and sanded. But when I placed the desk top near a mahogany table that I had refinished the wood grain looked very similar. Now I am confused on what wood I am dealing with and would appreciate some experienced feedback.

Thank you.

Gary


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Looks like Walnut to me.









 







.


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

Can't see in the photograph if it is an open pore wood or not but it looks like cherry to me at first glance. If it have open pores though then I would say walnut.


----------



## JackTheBuilder (Apr 4, 2013)

I'll say walnut also.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Does not look like any walnut(black) that I have ever seen.

George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks more like alder to me than either walnut or mahoghany.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

I'd bet against mahogany but as to what it IS, I agree w/ the guess of cherry but it also does look a bit like walnut grain (but no color). Really need better pics


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

From those pics, it looks more like well aged cherry to me to.


----------



## Charles Neil (Oct 21, 2007)

Walnut


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Not mahogoney, I vote for Cherry over Walnut.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

It's funny how you second guess yourself when someone says it's walnut or mahogany.
My initial reaction was cherry.


----------



## GAF (Nov 4, 2012)

GAF said:


> I am refinishing an old desk that I was convinced was walnut veneer on top simply based on the brown color of the wood after I had stripped and sanded. But when I placed the desk top near a mahogany table that I had refinished the wood grain looked very similar. Now I am confused on what wood I am dealing with and would appreciate some experienced feedback.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Gary


Thank you to everyone who replied or commented. Clearly determining wood type is not as simple as I would hope it would be. Based on the consensus view I am going back to my original assumption of walnut veneer although the comments on cherry or alder are pretty intriguing.

Gary


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

GAF said:


> Thank you to everyone who replied or commented. Clearly determining wood type is not as simple as I would hope it would be. Based on the consensus view I am going back to my original assumption of walnut veneer although the comments on cherry or alder are pretty intriguing.
> 
> Gary


Trying to determine a wood type from a picture on a computer monitor is really hard sometimes. Cherry and alder look a lot alike when stained and one of the characteristics of alder is it can be stained to look like any of these woods. You, being there could tell a lot more than us. If the wood has a texture to it to where a grain filler was needed would rule out cherry or alder. These woods would have a smooth surface like whitewood pine. Both walnut and mahogany have open grain.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

I vote Cherry.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*me too*

:yes:


----------



## GAF (Nov 4, 2012)

Steve Neul said:


> Trying to determine a wood type from a picture on a computer monitor is really hard sometimes. Cherry and alder look a lot alike when stained and one of the characteristics of alder is it can be stained to look like any of these woods. You, being there could tell a lot more than us. If the wood has a texture to it to where a grain filler was needed would rule out cherry or alder. These woods would have a smooth surface like whitewood pine. Both walnut and mahogany have open grain.


Steve, thank you for the additional feedback. This wood clearly has an open grain since after 6 wiped on top coats the grain is still visible in certain areas. So walnut is what I am concluding is the correct assessment.

Gary


----------

